# 5.5 ft aluminum sand spike



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Im looking for a long sand spike to help keep my rod tip as high as possible. Its hard to find these online but I did find this one. Thoughts? 

http://www.tackledirect.com/jks-aluminum-sand-spike-5-1-2-ft.html#reviews


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Haven't heard from him In a while but

http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Been using PVC pipe since they came out with it. You can cut whatever length of 2" pipe you want. If you prefer Al, you can fabricate one out of ~2 " angle Al. Whatever you use, the higher it is the more secure the spike has to be in the sand. With the one you are looking at, I would feel better with more of a tube on it. best - glenn


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Made mine myself.. I think I made them 48 inches long, scrap 1 1/2 pvc pipe, a few worm clamps, and stainless bolts.
Bought the 1 1/2" aluminum angle from a local metal supply house. I might have $7.00 in materials in each.


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

Dont know about the one you showed but I made mine about 6 years ago and they keep my 9' up really good. I made them from the 4' green metal fence post you buy to use on dog fencing, strapped a 24" long 1-1/2" piece of pvc into the groove on them with automotive hose clamps. They keep my rod high, can be pushed into the sand easily with your foot using the paddle on bottom of them and I've never had one fall over. They push into sand easily and the paddle also helps hold them up. You can even turn them opposite ends to each other and put rubber bands on them and carry 2 easily strapped together. The guy above has the same idea I just used the green fence posts and extend the pvc beyond the end of the post a couple of inches. I also took a half round file and tapered the inside bottom and top to make the rod slide in and out without getting hung on an edge.








Sorry first time uploading images and it turned sideways.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Look at the sand spikes made by South Chatham Tackle, I have several of the ones he makes and IMO they are some of the best made.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

FYI, if you decide to build your own out of aluminum angle make sure you use thick enough stock. I made a couple a few years back and made the mistake of using angle I got from Lowes that was too thin. I even tried to reinforce it but the weak spot was found. A car hood ray took the rod in the spike and immediately laid it down flat. Lucky for me I had the drag loose and the rod got hung up in the sand or it would have been a costly mistake. This is one piece of gear you don't want to chintz on. I immediately went out and purchased a few of the 50" Fish-N-Mate spikes, money well spent.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Hikes run said:


> FYI, if you decide to build your own out of aluminum angle make sure you use thick enough stock. I made a couple a few years back and made the mistake of using angle I got from Lowes that was too thin. I even tried to reinforce it but the weak spot was found. A car hood ray took the rod in the spike and immediately laid it down flat. Lucky for me I had the drag loose and the rod got hung up in the sand or it would have been a costly mistake. This is one piece of gear you don't want to chintz on. I immediately went out and purchased a few of the 50" Fish-N-Mate spikes, money well spent.
> View attachment 34074


Agree, the Fish n Mate spikes are nice and sturdy, I like the foot rest for spiking.


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Dicks in Virginia beach has aluminum sand spikes like you want for $20. I have 4 they are great very durable, they have cheaper ones for around $15.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hikes run is dead on the money. Don't be cheap with the spike, If you are buying one the Fish-N-Mate is by far the best way to go. 

If you make one, I'm in the same camp as 2NA, get some thick aluminum angle, some PVC and clamps Done!! 

Remember aluminum is your friend, inexpensive, strong, available, ie. No Rust! .

Exotic metals not needed, It's a sand spike not a Government Program so you don't need to over spend.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hikes run said:


> FYI, if you decide to build your own out of aluminum angle make sure you use thick enough stock. I made a couple a few years back and made the mistake of using angle I got from Lowes that was too thin. I even tried to reinforce it but the weak spot was found. A car hood ray took the rod in the spike and immediately laid it down flat. Lucky for me I had the drag loose and the rod got hung up in the sand or it would have been a costly mistake. This is one piece of gear you don't want to chintz on. I immediately went out and purchased a few of the 50" Fish-N-Mate spikes, money well spent.
> View attachment 34074


question on your bent spike, how did it bend that way? i mean it bent back towards the weak side. the point/angle of the the "v" is the strong side and should face the water. the way that is bent it looks like the weaker side would have been facing out, leading to an easy bend. i guess it could have twisted in the sand then bent?


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

cooper138 said:


> question on your bent spike, how did it bend that way? i mean it bent back towards the weak side. the point/angle of the the "v" is the strong side and should face the water. the way that is bent it looks like the weaker side would have been facing out, leading to an easy bend. i guess it could have twisted in the sand then bent?


Are you sure, I checked my Fish n Mate and the black top with the reel slot and the V faces the water. The pic he shows should face the shore.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

For 80.00 I'll be happy to make you two 5' tall 
Hell I'll do it for 70.00 
Buy four and make it 130.00
Mine are adjustable too
I use 1 1/2 x 3/16" Aluminum Angle from a local metal and industrial supply house


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bosco, I think we are saying the same thing. The point of the "v" faces the water, the strength of angle iron would be acting against the pull of the fish. In the bent holder pic it looks like it was bent backwards, towards what would be the shore.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bosco said:


> Are you sure, I checked my Fish n Mate and the black top with the reel slot and the V faces the water. The pic he shows should face the shore.


like this point of "v" towards water.. not my pic


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Not sure about the homemade spike guys. It was a few years ago and at night so I may have very well had it in backwards, not that I believe the outcome would have been any different either way. I understand your point about the "v" facing the water being stronger but the holders I purchased have it facing the beach. 

Stock picture:


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine came the same way but I just popped it off and turned it around, not that the reel ever comes that close to the notch


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

I can also recommend the Fish-N-Mate. I own two and they are very strong and dependable. They are also easy to wiggle in and out of the sand.
I can tell you they WILL bend if you put too much pressure on them during removal. 

When I spike my rod, I will usually not insert it all the way into the spike to gain even more height over the breakers... Proper drag setting and clicker being on.

Correct - the "V" should point toward the water. Don't worry about notch on the plastic cap.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hikes run said:


> Not sure about the homemade spike guys. It was a few years ago and at night so I may have very well had it in backwards, not that I believe the outcome would have been any different either way. I understand your point about the "v" facing the water being stronger but the holders I purchased have it facing the beach.
> 
> Stock picture:
> View attachment 34186


That's stuck in a good spot whateverway round it is.


----------

